# Thanks to WCGill



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This thread is to say a big "Thank You" to WCGill ( www.electroglideamps.com/ ) for taking time form his busy schedule to talk to me on the phone and exchange a few emails regarding amp building.

:food-smiley-004: Much appreciated !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Gosh, no biggie here Dave, more than happy to help you out and that goes for any other forum members having issues, no marital counselling please, I'm not a bass player. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm thinking that when the roads clear up I just might ride to the Hat and take a closer look at these amps. Was impressed with the ones I saw in a store there last year when we went through. Kinds like the name too.....you ride Bill? Possibly be looking for a small, 5 or so watt, 10" speaker basic tube amp. No effects, just vol, treb and bass. In basic black.


----------

